# Did you know AKFF will soon be 3 years old?



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

occy said:


> *You rock Phil (aka The Mariner), congratulations on a great achievement mate. And happy birthday AKFF.* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


occy 
I totally endorse your sentiments re Phil, but feel the birth date may be different mate

Board statistics
Total topics:	502	Board founded on:	16/Dec/2004, 2:46 pm

above is quoted from the bottom of the page on http://com3.runboard.com/baustraliankayakfishingforum


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

When I joined this forum (July 06) I was member number 700-ish so the site has had a massive growth spurt in the last two years. I have formed many more friendships from this forum than any other fishing forum I have ever been a part of.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I think each state should have a birthday party for the forums 3rd birthday , its been a remarkable 3 years as far as kayak fishing is concerned . Many years ago , i dunno probably 12 or so , i started fishing out of my sea kayak, and people thought i was crazy [ they were right of course] :shock: :shock: , in all the time i fished out of the sea kayak , i never saw another kayaker fishing , now we are on every waterway , and venturing offshore with great success . Its an amazing sport and very satisfying , and this is an amazing forum and also extremly satisfying , i have met and fished with and become friends with some of the nicest guys and girls i have ever met . Were a great bunch of people here, as witnessed when we have an outing together , be it fishing or a lunch or drinks , all are friendly and very sincere people joined by a common bond of the love of fishing and especially kayaking , heres to another 3 years of madness and laughter and camrardrie.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

yep, i remember when we were that small everyone knew everyone...............how much its grown since then. I would be keen when the time is right to do a state by state birthday bash somewhere........good idea bazz


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

keljad said:


> yep, i remember when we were that small everyone knew everyone...............how much its grown since then. I would be keen when the time is right to do a state by state birthday bash somewhere........good idea bazz


I'll jump on board too.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday to us, Happy Birthday to us...

sydney members are having a birthday bash (aka AKFF lunch) at Fook Yuen Chinese restaurant Chatswood on Friday 1 August 12.30pm. Anyone/everyone welcome...

Theres a seperate thread somewhere...


----------



## Yakwannabe (May 11, 2008)

Yeah..........Happy Birthday.   
As a recent member , generous tips with a great network. 
Thanks to all.


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Good post Occy, good to see you are still going strong. The other day Ross pointed me to one of our old posts from more than three years ago - brought back some fond memories of a trip to Palm Beach on 5 Jan 2005. Quite an adventure it was back then! - http://com3.runboard.com/baustraliankay ... um.f1.t111 The sport has come so far in three short years and I have met some great guys along the way - and had a lot of help from the likes of Bill, Ross and Tony. Couldn't have got going without their help and encouragement. Stumbling across Tony's web site back then was quite a find - http://members.optusnet.com.au/aus-kaya ... index.html

Phil really left quite a legacy when he started the forum back then. Up to that point all that was available was a bream fishing forum with one or two kayak fishermen - and of course the big American one. Now, I just wish I could get the locals here interested in kayak fishing!


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

And then there was this one from Ross "108 members, can't believe how this sport has taken off"! http://com3.runboard.com/baustraliankay ... um.f1.t501


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I found my first post. I even sound younger

http://com3.runboard.com/baustraliankay ... rum.f1.t32


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Onya Ray (Goodvibes) - RIP mate, we miss ya.

On a brighter note, I like Phils post that says, "Whooohoo 200 posts"


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

It is also comforting to know that the same old faithful posts never go away, such as "What have you dropped over board", "What colour kayak do you prefer", "Looking for another kayak, which one do you reckon I should get this time" (accompanied by a poll) and that hardy annual "What are you hoping to get for christmas"?


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Occy, yup I pop in for a sticky beak every now and then. I was back in Brisbane in June and managed to squeeze in a session with Ross and Tony off Redcliff. Not very productive, but good fun nevertheless. First time on the water in 2 years. The idea of carp fishing has not appealed to me so far - but I might have to, if I get desperate enough! We are driving over to the UK (Devon) for 10 days holiday in August, so I will take the Espri with me - and hope to catch some of those small mackeral over there - delicious when smoked. Keep well, and happy fishing.


----------



## The Mariner (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Well... haven't things changed & grown since I left this forum. It's good to see the admin team & the members are still looking after the place, and that the values I felt important are being championed by others.

For those who weren't around at the time, my departure from actively being involved with this forum was quite sudden & not a willing one. But, like many things in life, it was one of those things that had to happen.

I'm still fit, healthy & still get out fishing on my faithfull old Perception Swing when I can, but the big interest for me at the moment is making my own kayaks. I have a partially completed stitch-and-glue boat in the workshop now & I have just started a skin-on-frame Greenland boat to keep me occupied over Christmas.

Anyway, I just thought I'd stop by to see what's been happening. For various reasons I only drop in every few months & don't actively participate in threads, preferring just to do a bit of reading.

So... to those who do remember me & those who don't have a clue who I am, I'd just like to say "Hi" and keep up the good work


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Good to see you're still around and gettin out fishing mate. Another South Aussie, wedgetail should have started his first home made yak by now.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Extremely glad to hear you are still going well Phil. You have to post some pics of your finished kayaks 8)

I'm still paddling your old FnD most weekends.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Thought I once posted at that site and I found it 

It was very early in my interest for kayak fishing, I didn't even have a kayak back then, but I did have a different name 

http://com3.runboard.com/baustraliankay ... um.f2.t250

Amazing how with work and passion from a committed bunch of moderators it has become a great forum as it is today.

Well Done Guys and thanks to Phil for creating this baby, 

Cheers


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Yay Phil,

Thanks for dropping in.... and thanks for giving birth to this great forum!

Cheers and Happy Birthday to us all, Andybear


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Phil, good to see you are well and fit. Time has certainly flown hasn't it, since you kicked off this great forum - and got us all so excited about this relatively new sport. I still keep in regular contact with Ross and Tony and listen with some envy to their fishing antics - especially as I am now sitting in the middle of a cold, dark winter in France - we have had some good snow this year though, and have attached a picture taken from the upstairs of our house. I managed to get in a fishing trip on Moreton Bay with Ross and Tony, when I was back in Aus in June - and apart from that, haven't touched a fishing rod in 2 and a half years. Not good! I spent 10 days in Devon in August, hoping to get in some kayak fishing, but it poured with rain every day. Thats the UK for you! I am still involved in the rotomoulding and kayak industries, through work, so manage to keep a bit of an eye on the developments. Take care and have a very Happy Christmas.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah Phil!!!!   

Good to see you and hope all is well. Just had a flashback to way back when and hot damn it was good!!! The newness and excitement of it all as I started to realise that kayak fishing was more than a possibility it was a happening thing right here in Oz. Still can't get enough of it and if you hadn't of started the forum I'd have been all the poorer for it.

BTW I'm down to my second last banana split rivet ......can't get the buggers anywhere..... :? :? :?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good to hear you are still fit and well Phil, and nice to read a post on any of your now infrequent visits...all the best mate


----------



## The Mariner (Aug 23, 2005)

> BTW I'm down to my second last banana split rivet ......can't get the buggers anywhere.....


Have you tried your local United Fasteners branch ? That's where I used to get them from.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: yeah but they'll only sell them to me by the barrel full...

Your shop is caput now? Don't think there is anything out there (in Oz) that compares. I loved it - great gear, great service.

I reckon it's time to hang up the shingle again Phil. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## The Mariner (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Varp,

If you'd like to PM me your email address I might be able to help with the rivets.


----------

